# How good !!!



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Look what I just brought from ebay for £1.99 !


Not bad eh ? I don't actully need another cage but I think it's useful to have one incase I ever need to look after any hammys or mice.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Good Bargain 
Is it one of the Imac ones??


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

No idea lol.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

you barging buyer you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think its an Imac yoyo.


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

I've just picked it up, the sticker on the bottom says it's an Imac Yo-Yo. One question though, How are you meant to attach a water bottle to it ? There's no bars. Can special water bottles be brought online, and the extention tubes ? I can't find them anywhere. I'm only using it as a spare cage because I think it would be too small for a syrian, except maybe when my little boy starts getting old.

I have also just brought another cage (it's becoming an addiction!) This one for 99p...whatchya think...








I now have more spare cages than I have pets !
Think I may need to get more pets !


----------

